# sweet but spoiled rotten...what to do about yelling



## AubieBird (Oct 5, 2008)

Little Bit is truly a wonderful little cockatiel. She is 3 1/2 months old and we have had her 3 weeks. She will go to anybody and is sweet most of the time. She does do a couple of things that are aggravating that we wondered how to handle:
1) She wants to be with us ALL the time. However, we do have to put her in her cage sometimes....then she yells for a long time and it does get on our nerves. Sometimes she yells an hour or more. We have tried putting her in the room with the budgies for company, but that doesn't help. Most of the time she can see us, but she still yells to get out. She thinks she's people! Should we just let her yell?
2) At night when it is time to put her in her cage to sleep, she knows what we are doing. She will run up our arm to keep from having to be put in the cage. When we finally get her on our finger and into the door, she fusses and will nip at our finger. It doesn't draw blood, but you can definitely tell she is mad. Do we just ignore this?

Thanks for any advice you can give.


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

Try always putting millet in for her when you put her in her cage. You can cut the sprays to smaller sizes so she doesn't get millet overload. mine quite right down when I give them millet. It would probably be easier to get her back in at night.


----------



## AubieBird (Oct 5, 2008)

sweetrsue said:


> Try always putting millet in for her when you put her in her cage. You can cut the sprays to smaller sizes so she doesn't get millet overload. mine quite right down when I give them millet. It would probably be easier to get her back in at night.


This sounds like a great and easy solution. I will definitely try it tomorrow. We have a good bit of millet on hand since I am millet training my budgies to get them to trust me....which is going well, by the way!

Thanks! :tiel2:


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

I have a feeling it will go well! Good Luck!


----------

